# outboard on long runs..



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I run my Outboards @ WOT for as long as it takes me to get where I'm going or have to slow down for what ever reason. 

I'll run my 25hp 2 stroke Merc for 45min WOT, my Shearwater I have ran for about an hour @ WOT, When we fire up the trip 300hp on the Contender we have made 180 mile runs straight at 5300-5400rpm's. 

And the only reason the times aren't longer is because its time to FISH! I'm going where the fish are and I plan on getting there in a hurry!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the same outboard, but mine is white and I run it at wot a lot usually 12-14 miles at wot and it never missed a beat! Great motors I have put 110 hours on mine in 4 months and just did a compression check and it's a 125 psi on both.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

As long as its up to date on being serviced and the thermostat is checked, new plugs,gear oil, water pump etc it wouldn't phase me. Now if it was a neglected motor, no


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Outboard motors like to be run (and run and run).... The way that most use their motors, short runs and long periods where they just sit is one of the reasons for many of the usual problems folks face. Show me a three or four year old motor with extremely low hours - and that's a motor I'd expect problems from.

Yesterday out of Flamingo I logged 80 miles on my gps trip log. My usual daily run there is something between 65 and 70 miles. Of course I'm not running small motors like you find on most micros... I'm using an E-Tec 90 and loving it...

Seriously the longer your runs are and the more you run any motor, the better it is for it. Make sure your maintenance is up to par, that you have oil and fuel then use that motor... If you have a trip log on your gps (almost every unit has one - many don't know how to use one...) re-set it to zero then learn to have an accurate read on the ground you've covered. Yes, you can run your motor wide open -but running it at 75% of your throttle range will give you your best fuel economy....


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok that's what I've been wanting to hear, thanks guys. The motor i have was bought 3 years ago and only had 40 some odd hours on it. She gets ran a lot at least once every two weeks and when I don't take the boat out, I run her in the driveway as well as perform all required and sometimes not so required maintenance one her. It's just most of the areas I fish in the marsh aren't really that far from the launches, maybe 10 min at most so I don't really have experience running long in a smaller motor. I've done it plenty of times on a larger 90 hp but just wanted to get confirmation from you guys to help ease any worries. Thanks again, you guys are a great bunch. -Chris


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity is there any way you can post a picture of the motor?
Those military motors are really cool and always spark my interest


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

Untitled by jimithing4u, on Flickr


Untitled by jimithing4u, on Flickr


Untitled by jimithing4u, on Flickr


Untitled by jimithing4u, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

sorry for the crappy sideways phone pics. just barely learned how to post pics up :-[


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That's cool.
Did you see the new etec the military is using?
It can run off gas, diesel, kerosene with the flip of a switch.
Also it is made to start first pull, every time, no matter what
Wouldn't mind getting my hand on one of them


----------



## ChrisDoza (Dec 20, 2012)

> That's cool.
> Did you see the new etec the military is using?
> It can run off gas, diesel, kerosene with the flip of a switch.
> Also it is made to start first pull, every time, no matter what
> Wouldn't mind getting my hand on one of them


No I didn't hear about those. They sound pretty sweet. Luckily this one never needs more than 2 pulls to start, but usually first pull every time. The last I heard about a motor change was that when they went from these '04's to the '05, they sold all the '04's at auction (how the guy I bought my motor from obtained it), and the military went to jet drive motors for the tiller models. I think there may have been a few propped 05's but they would be extremely rare.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe add a little extra oil to the gas. 40:1 for extended WOT and run it like you stole it....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yupp that's how I roll when running the rivers in South America ... NO RULES ! an _MP5_ slung over my shoulder and a smile on my face ... LOL 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEfoAOiMucM




> Maybe add a little extra oil to the gas.  40:1 for extended WOT and run it like you stole it....


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the same motor although it's not an "enforcer" model.  My longest run to date has been 45 miles.  Whether you run 5 miles or 50 you ain't gonna be paddling home.  This motor is the most reliable one I have owned to date, and prior to my ownership it was used commercially and heavily abused from the look of it.  They are great motors.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I just did a trip from chokoloskee to Flamingo and back with my 2013 Tohatsu 40 tiller.   I diddnt think twice about it.

If I was you I would just pack tools to disassemble the carb, remove your prop, spark plug wrench, some carb cleaner, a spare prop, spark plugs, a fuel line splice kit, a primer bulb and then go!  As long as you dont run out of oil or gas, the most common problems are usually spun prop hub,  Ethanol in carbs, fouled plugs, fish hook in fuel line, or dry rot/ crack primer bulb / fuel line.   I am always prepared to fix thoes! 

I have a dry box about the size of a lunch pail in my boat I call the O-Shit Kit. IMHO every boat should have one. It even includes first aid stuff.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> I just did a trip from chokoloskee to Flamingo and back with my 2013 Tohatsu 40 tiller.   I diddnt think twice about it.
> 
> If I was you I would just pack tools to disassemble the carb, remove your prop, spark plug wrench,  some carb cleaner, a spare prop, spark plugs,  a fuel line splice kit, a primer bulb and then go!  As long as you dont run out of oil or gas, the most common problems are usually spun prop hub,  Ethanol in carbs,  fouled plugs, fish hook in fuel line, or dry rot/ crack primer bulb / fuel line.    I am always prepared to fix thoes!
> 
> I have a dry box about the size of a lunch pail in my boat I call  the O-chit Kit.  IMHO every boat should have one.  It even includes first aid


I'm making this for our trip in a couple weeks.i Never thought about primer bulb and I've had these fail thanks


----------

